

Show HN: Antiqua, a way to securely archive private, unused Github repositories - cookrn
https://antiqua.io/

======
amalag
Wow, again, why not just use jgit & your own S3 account and push to S3. If
they are just compressing your git repo, why not just upload yourself?

~~~
cookrn
Of course that works and I encourage you to do so. I always appreciate a go-
getter attitude. I built Antiqua to make the process simple, transparent and
to help myself stay organized.

I dare you to click through the signup and make your first archive! It feels
pretty good.

------
cookrn
You can also follow along w/ development and progress here: <http://antiqua-
io.tumblr.com/>

~~~
cookrn
Lotsa traffic -- no clicks to sign up. Should I make it more clear on the
homepage that...

1 - it's free to make your first archive? 2 - no credit card info needed to
sign up?

Everyone should click through and make their first archive. No reason not too!

~~~
vineet
My thoughts: Do you have even one person who is using the site? \- If yes, get
a quote from them. Show us their pictures. Social proof makes it easier for us
to trust the site. \- If no, talk to friends, refine the idea. Get 10 (ideally
100) on the site. Ask them why they are using it, and change the phrasing on
the site appropriately.

Personally, I can't imagine needing to Archive a repo. Yes, repos get old, but
that's what a source repo is for. If you can give me reasons, then I might
signup.

Now, maybe you are: 1\. offering me a way to save money because GitHub charges
per repo. If so, tell that on your homepage. 2\. offering me a way to save
time by not having to see junk. If so, tell that on your homepage.

~~~
cookrn
I appreciate the feedback! Your social proof point is compelling.

I am paying Github for the middle individual plan, but I only actually commit
to 1 or 2 of those private repositories. So, I archived the repos that I don't
have any intention of committing to and freed up those slots by deleting them
on Github. Therefore, yes, I am trying to offer you a way to save money
because one way they charge is per private repository.

